# High BMI & IVF treatment



## marsh53 (Jul 6, 2014)

HI Everyone
My BMI is currently 38 and considering Reprofit Brno for IVF using own eggs/ sperm.Reprofit state BMI under 40. Has anyone else had IVF with a high BMI and had success/ complications Would love to hear from you and your experiences. In England they say BMI needs to be under 35 for private treatment............confused. Thank you. I have lost 4 stone and feel like its a long road ahead, until I found reprofit!


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi marsh, my bmi is 36 and I've just had a successful cycle with reprofit 

Nic
Xx


----------



## marsh53 (Jul 6, 2014)

HI
Wow that is great to hear! All my appointments I have had with my Consultant he has made me feel awful/ upset because they just make you feel awful about your weight! Even though I ovulate every month and no PCOS! He told me that its hard for them to carry out EC when you have a high BMI! Great to hear off you. Did everything run smoothly?


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes, they never mentioned my weight once whist at reprofit, I had 3 lots in the uk first and know what you mean about them making you feel bad! I'm so glad I chose reprofit, the only think I have had a problem with on one occasion during egg collection was them reaching all the follicles, that was in the uk and was put down to the fact that I have 'mobile ovaries' more than my weight! But at reprofit I didn't have any probs and got 17 eggs on my last cycle, they are also open to putting back 2 blasts which they are reluctant to do in the uk, if you need any further info I'll be happy to help 

Nic
Xx


----------



## marsh53 (Jul 6, 2014)

You have made me feel so much better..........I long for the day when weight is not mentioned! Reprofit sound great. My next question was if they would put to embryo's back! How many days were you in Brno for? Looking at the city, it all seems very cheap, regarding eating out etc? Is this correct?


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes it's really cheap! The first time I cycled there we stayed for 10 days because I had all my scans there, when I went in march I went for 5 days so I arrived the day before EC and had my embryo put back on day 5 then flew home the same day which was much better, where abouts in the uk are you?? The only airlines that fly to Brno from uk are standstead and Luton, which was a bit of a pain for us as we live up north so we had a long drive back afterwards but that was the the worst part really! 

Nic
Xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Well done on the weight loss, that is great.  My BMI was 35 when I had my second treatment.  EC was difficult, but apparently one of my ovaries is near my bowel and the extra weight did make it a bit harder then normal.

My cycle worked and I now have a son.  The only negative I can say, is that once you start to gain pregnancy weight on top of already being over weight, it isn't comfortable at all.  So if possible, keep on going with the weight loss.

Good luck
X


----------



## marsh53 (Jul 6, 2014)

HI. Thank you both for your replies. I am determined to loose more weight, so hopefully my BMI will be around 35 for treatment. (fingers crossed) . Sorry for all the questions, but is it possible to have you scans in England and only stay out there for 6-7 days? 10 days seems along time!  I live near Birmingham, so just 2 hours from Luton. How far in advance do they give you your starting date? Is it easy to book flights in advance or do you need to wait to see what your response to medication is? Also roughly how much does the meds cost?  I have just had an AMH blood test done.......waiting for the result!   Did you have to have some scans/tests repeated if they are over 12 months old? Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok I'll see if I can answer these for you 
1.  I had all my scans the second time in the uk, really easy to do, and baby bond do them quite cheap, you them email the results to the clinic and they advise you accordingly
2.because you are using your own eggs, there is no waiting list, so technically you could start as soon as your next cycle, providing you get your meds in time
3. I didn't book my flights in advance because I didn't know when I would be going over, I booked them about 24 hours in advance, the flight prices are about £30 each way
4. My meds on this cycle cost me around £1000 this is because I wanted to use menopur, (I didn't get a good response off gonal f) gonal f is cheaper though
5. I had one lot of bloods done initially that my gp helped out with then I didn't have any more despite the results being over 12 months old when I had my second round 

I hope I answered them all 

Nic
Xx


----------

